# bonne affaire ou arnaque?



## JChris64 (20 Avril 2020)

Bonjour a tous,

hier, je me suis baladé sur le net à la recherche d'un iPad. Sur le célèbre site d'enchères, j'ai aperçu une nouvelle annonce ( postée en début de soirée)concernant un Ipad air 2 64go ,état neuf, vendu avec housse et film de protection, le tout en achat immédiat à 95€.
j'ai envoié une question au vendeur lui expliquant que j'avais des doutes...pas eu le temps de répondre que l'ipad était déjà vendu ce matin au réveil.
Une petite précision (qui peut avoir son importance), ce membre était nouveau ( profil 0 ).
et vous, auriez vous tenté? est ce une arnaque sûre ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

Bonjour
Profile 0 , j'hésite de suite 
Pas de réponse du vendeur , je laisse couler 
L'annonce est toujours en ligne ?


----------



## JChris64 (20 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Profile 0 , j'hésite de suite
> Pas de réponse du vendeur , je laisse couler
> L'annonce est toujours en ligne ?


non, elle a été supprimée car vendue apparement dans la nuit ( j'ai utilise la recherche 'ventes réussies" et effectivement, elle figurait dans la liste)
ma question; peut il y avoir une vente 'réussie" si le vendeur la supprime de lui même ? ( ne figure t elle pas plutôt comme 'vente terminée?)


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2020)

99% de chance que ce soit une arnaque. Quand un prix est trop bas, c'est immédiatement suspect. À moins que ce soit une enchère.


----------



## JChris64 (20 Avril 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> non, elle a été supprimée car vendue apparement dans la nuit ( j'ai utilise la recherche 'ventes réussies" et effectivement, elle figurait dans la liste)
> ma question; peut il y avoir une vente 'réussie" si le vendeur la supprime de lui même ? ( ne figure t elle pas plutôt comme 'vente terminée?)


concernant ma question au vendeur, je lui ai pose vers minuit donc je peux comprendre qu'il n'ait pu répondre tôt


----------



## JChris64 (20 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> 99% de chance que ce soit une arnaque. Quand un prix est trop bas, c'est immédiatement suspect. À moins que ce soit une enchère.


non c'était un achat immédiat


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2020)

Souvent, quand on se pose la question "bonne affaire ou arnaque", c'est une arnaque.
De même, le père Noël n'existe pas.


----------



## JChris64 (20 Avril 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Souvent, quand on se pose la question "bonne affaire ou arnaque", c'est une arnaque.
> De même, le père Noël n'existe pas.


 c'est pas faux


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

Le principale , c'est de ne pas être tombé dans l'arnaque


----------



## lolomuse (23 Avril 2020)

Pour info, j’ai acheté un iPad Pro 12,9’’ 512GO à 800€ sur la bay.
J’ai remporté l’enchère sur un profil 0 vente.
J’ai refusé de payer en contactant le vendeur car il m’a envoyé un RIB sur un compte allemand alors que l’objet était apparemment en France.
J’ai demandé au site leur conseil et j’ai demandé au vendeur un paiement via PayPal.
Sans réponse pendant trois jours puis le site a fermé la vente pour suspicion d’arnaque.
Ce même vendeur avait plusieurs ipad similaires a vendre sur des horaires proches...
bref trop beau pour être vrai.
attention, hors PayPal vous n’êtes pas assurés…


----------



## JChris64 (23 Avril 2020)

lolomuse a dit:


> Pour info, j’ai acheté un iPad Pro 12,9’’ 512GO à 800€ sur la bay.
> J’ai remporté l’enchère sur un profil 0 vente.
> J’ai refusé de payer en contactant le vendeur car il m’a envoyé un RIB sur un compte allemand alors que l’objet était apparemment en France.
> J’ai demandé au site leur conseil et j’ai demandé au vendeur un paiement via PayPal.
> ...


Oui je ne paye que par Paypal sur ce genre de site.. 
j ai vu des annonces où les vendeurs (pas forcément un profil 0 d ailleurs )ne proposaient que le virement..
Je n ai pas donné suite bien sur..
Même si je savais que j aurai obtenu gain de cause , je n ai pas voulu tenter car le remboursement peut être long en cas de litige..


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Zero profil ,
Surtout a éviter  ou prendre contact avec le vendeur avant


----------

